# More Sierra Vista



## rdabpenman (May 20, 2013)

Computer Circuit Board pens to replace the last ones sold at the last gun show.
Sanded to 400x, buffed with extra fine steel wool and polished with Huts Ultra Gloss.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC04161Custom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC04165Custom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC04173Custom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC04169Custom.jpg


----------



## longbeard (May 20, 2013)

Always enjoy looking at your work Les, great job.


----------



## Bean_counter (May 20, 2013)

I agree with Harry, I love your work, even if I don't care for this styl blank. BTW Les I thought you only made bullets :p


----------



## healeydays (May 21, 2013)

Far from it. If you want to see a real work of art, take a look at Les' fly fisherman's pen...

http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=5629


----------

